# What's your Biggest MAC Regret?



## midnightlouise (Sep 1, 2005)

What do you wish you had gotten when it was out?  (and are now kicking yourself over because you can't get it? lol!) For me that would be the Tempt Me Quad and the Diana 150 brush. What about you guys?


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Sep 1, 2005)

Backups of Parrot!


----------



## user4 (Sep 1, 2005)

parrot period!!! its such a beautiful color... but i didnt get a chance to get it... *tear*


----------



## matthea (Sep 1, 2005)

not snagging more tokyo rose cheek jelly (but it would orbably be all dried up by now) I LOVED that stuff!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 1, 2005)

Not buying meadowland from Madam B. (I didn't really understand about the whole l/e thing until I was going to buy my friend precocious l/g and found out it was d/c)


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Spam.n.Rice,.. on maccosmetics online look up the Nordstroms in Indianapolis and give them a call they might still have a Meadowland. I havent been in like a month but when I went for Tailormade they still had 3 or 4 of them. You might get lucky. I just wish I would have gotten into MAC a lot sooner period. but in particular,.. I would have like the Chromezone series,...

Edited,.. nope sorry, just called the Nordies here and they just sold their last one about 2 weeks ago. But keep that in mind,.. we dont sell out of things here as fast as many of the major cities,.. and I will do CP's


----------



## user2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Definitely the Chromezone 3 palette! I adored Sugarwhite but I thought it was too pricey for me to but it at that time! It lay around at my counter for several months! And when i was ready to buy it, it wasn't there of course!!!


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Sep 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Definitely the Chromezone 3 palette! I adored Sugarwhite but I thought it was too pricey for me to but it at that time! It lay around at my counter for several months! And when i was ready to buy it, it wasn't there of course!!!_

 
Weird. I have that palette, and I've never used it. I thought at the time that I was in love with it, and had to have it, but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 1, 2005)

I have Parrot, so that counts out the most popular one lol.

Hmm... probably missing out on the original metal pigments (I really want Bronze and Gold) or not buying doubles of the Madame B eyeshadows.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 1, 2005)

my only regret is being a late starter to the world of MAC! i only JUST  became a true bonafide MAC addict about 1 1/2 years ago.. before that it was only a few items here and there..now when i look at the color stories and see how much good stuff i missed out on,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it makes me SICK!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sycho: :goofy: :crap: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  AAAHHHH!!!!!!! that being said, thanks to ebay and some WONDERFUL gals on specktra, i've been able to acquire most of the LE stuff from the past that i wanted so it's not SO bad


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Definitely the Chromezone 3 palette! I adored Sugarwhite but I thought it was too pricey for me to but it at that time! It lay around at my counter for several months! And when i was ready to buy it, it wasn't there of course!!!_

 
There are always Chromezone 3 palettes on Ebay some go really cheap too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I keep looking and wondering whether I "need" it.


----------



## sigwing (Sep 1, 2005)

I got one on ebay for what I'd have paid for it plus a s/h cost.  I just got it yesterday, tried it today & the Sugarwhite surprised me when I put it on!  You sure don't need much!  It's an excellent highlighter & should be made permanent!!!!!  I'm glad I got it.


----------



## CWHF (Sep 1, 2005)

Salsabelle Collection.  I wasn't that into MAC (or even makeup when it came out).  Stupid me.  I want guacomole very badly.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_Hey Spam.n.Rice,.. on maccosmetics online look up the Nordstroms in Indianapolis and give them a call they might still have a Meadowland. I havent been in like a month but when I went for Tailormade they still had 3 or 4 of them. You might get lucky. I just wish I would have gotten into MAC a lot sooner period. but in particular,.. I would have like the Chromezone series,...

Edited,.. nope sorry, just called the Nordies here and they just sold their last one about 2 weeks ago. But keep that in mind,.. we dont sell out of things here as fast as many of the major cities,.. and I will do CP's_

 

Awww boo but thanks for letting me know about that glittergoddess27.  So what is a CP?


----------



## mrskloo (Sep 1, 2005)

My biggest MAC regret is buying it all and not even using it! What a waste.


----------



## angelwings (Sep 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spam.n.Rice* 
_Awww boo but thanks for letting me know about that glittergoddess27. So what is a CP?_

 
CP = custom purchase


----------



## killfemme (Sep 1, 2005)

Not getting back ups of Forever Young LE lipstick =( It was at my store for a lonng while too. When I finally had some spare cash to get some, they just sold out. grrrr!


----------



## User20 (Sep 1, 2005)

Not buying Parrot when it came out, not buying back-ups for Lucky Green and Rose D'Or. Otherwise, I've exchanged the things I didn't like in the end, so no probs and that doesn't seem to happen often.

Oh, and I didn't pick up Bagatelle and my BIGGEST regret: having a bad allergic reaction to Spingbean. I like almost cried b/c I wanted it so bad.


----------



## Brianne (Sep 1, 2005)

Missing out on the Holiday palettes from last year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't start buying MAC until February (Fluildines were my first MAC purchases).


----------



## PrettyinPink (Sep 1, 2005)

My regret is that I wish I would've gotten into MAC a lot sooner! I only beacme such a fanatic about 10 months ago and I am so mad about all the stuff I've missed out on. :/ For products recently that I passed up and now I'm mad about, that would be Summerfete tlc, Beau quad, the Holiday Gem e/s palettes, Coco pigment, Plum and Moth Brown e/s, and the Diana Ross powder brush.


----------



## sigwing (Sep 1, 2005)

They might still have Bagatelle on the MAC site....I just recently got one for a backup!

I missed the Moth Brown, too, and woulda gotten that one.


----------



## trishee03 (Sep 1, 2005)

I wish I would have bought Moth Brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm so sad about it.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelwings* 
_CP = custom purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you angelwings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brianne* 
_Missing out on the Holiday palettes from last year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't start buying MAC until February (Fluildines were my first MAC purchases)._

 
Oh yeah that's another regret of mine too...the holiday palettes!  I was debating either that or the holiday brush sets and I ended up getting the brush sets (which I love) but I should've got both.


----------



## glassjaw326 (Sep 1, 2005)

parrot! i didnt like it at first so i swapped it, then when i was getting into it more (from using my firends) i wanted to buy it and it had already became discontinued. Shitty!!


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 1, 2005)

I wish I never ordered 2 Rayothon Lipglasses and wish I got Elle and Fine China.


----------



## leppy (Sep 1, 2005)

Earthly Delight and a few other things from Tantress. This collection was so up my alley but I was super broke & didn't buy a thing!


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Sep 1, 2005)

I wish i was around before this February... I want the holiday palletes, but they'res always this years'! <3


----------



## Kristen (Sep 1, 2005)

Jewel palette.. I hadn't gotten into actually BUYING mac back then.. but I sure was lemming it all. And now I wish I had gotten salsabelle as well. I'm also mad that I didn't grab Flash of Flesh..


----------



## user4 (Sep 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Definitely the Chromezone 3 palette! I adored Sugarwhite but I thought it was too pricey for me to but it at that time! It lay around at my counter for several months! And when i was ready to buy it, it wasn't there of course!!!_

 
i just got the chromozone pallets 2 and 3 in a Cosmetic Company Store in Pennsylvania. They had a whole bunch of them. They actually have a lot of discontinued L/E stuff...


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Sep 2, 2005)

i wish i had bought the pink diana brushes when they were out...i could kick myself now! also regret not being into MAC sooner-i missed the playboy bunny products !


----------



## angelwings (Sep 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spam.n.Rice* 
_Thank you angelwings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No problems


----------



## perpetuallycute (Sep 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrskloo* 
_My biggest MAC regret is buying it all and not even using it! What a waste._

 
amen to that!


----------



## baby_love (Sep 2, 2005)

OH GOD, the collection that Parrot came out with.  I was in Nordstoms with my friend Jordan, and I looked at the picture of the model with all of the awesome blues and greens on her eyes, and I said "god, if I could do that, I would!" I went over to try out the colors, and I loved them, but I ended up leaving my wallet in my dads car, this was before I learned how to drive, and GAH I WAS SO MAD, but not as mad as I am now lol.


----------



## MACgirl (Sep 2, 2005)

Moth brown eyeshadow, man that looks so good!! also i wish i wouldve gotten Melody earlier, the week i wanted it they were out of it then two weeks later it was discontinued!! and i totally dismissed the chromozone pallets, im kicking myself for that...


----------



## banana (Sep 2, 2005)

Definately the jewel palette... I considered buying it but I didn't really have the money to burn at the time.

Elle lipglass

Not buying a backup of pink apperatif lipstick


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 2, 2005)

I've been SO lucky to manage to track down most of my late-to-the-party wants (just organised a swap for Magnetique l/g which I saw in real life and went mad for)...

...but the one that eludes me is Metamorph from Madame B. When Madame B first came out I didn't care so much but now have all the e/s but aforementioned.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Sep 2, 2005)

In no particular order my MAC regrets are:

1. Only buying one Parrot eye shadow when Salsabelle came out
2. Not buying even one So Ceylon when High Tea was released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Not buying a backup of Brew lipstick from High Tea
4. Not realising that the matte pigments I saw in the Pro store 2 years ago were d/c and missing my chance to get them. I may never get light blue now and that makes me sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. Having so much MAC makeup (and other brands) that I don't use but can't bear to part with
6. That MAC release so many US/Asia exclusives which are not available to us in the UK
7. That MAC is so much more expensive in the UK than in the US.


----------



## toby1 (Sep 2, 2005)

Would it be worth it to get a buying buddy in the US to CP items & send them to you?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_In no particular order my MAC regrets are:

1. Only buying one Parrot eye shadow when Salsabelle came out
2. Not buying even one So Ceylon when High Tea was released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Not buying a backup of Brew lipstick from High Tea
4. Not realising that the matte pigments I saw in the Pro store 2 years ago were d/c and missing my chance to get them. I may never get light blue now and that makes me sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. Having so much MAC makeup (and other brands) that I don't use but can't bear to part with
6. That MAC release so many US/Asia exclusives which are not available to us in the UK
7. That MAC is so much more expensive in the UK than in the US._


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_In no particular order my MAC regrets are:
7. That MAC is so much more expensive in the UK than in the US._

 
Hon, it's not just the UK...Australia too, and it takes forever for the new collections to actually reach here. Sigh...


----------



## moonrevel (Sep 2, 2005)

I have a really old MAC regret, which is not buying another Pretty Twisted e/s when they came out.  I had no idea about all this l/e stuff at the time, and I always seem to have so much stuff that I never buy back ups, but now, of course, that I have resurrected my Pretty Twisted, I use it sparingly because I want it to last as long as it can because I absolutely love it.  It's probably one of my favorite shadows.

Oh, and not buying more Lipglass Stains and (especially) Tastis when they were out.  I was on a general Lipglass strike at the time and more or less totally passed these up.  Hopefully I'll be able to find some at a CCO while I'm out of town soon!


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Sep 2, 2005)

I forgot about the Playboy stuff...I wish I had grabbed those when I saw them!


----------



## CWHF (Sep 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana* 
_Definately the jewel palette... I considered buying it but I didn't really have the money to burn at the time.

Elle lipglass

Not buying a backup of pink apperatif lipstick_

 
Don't give up on the pink apertif.  My local counter still has it (apparently several) and I bet others might as well.


----------



## Lemon~Squeezy (Sep 2, 2005)

Not getting all of madame b when it came out. At the time my pc was broken so I didn't see any of Risa's mouth watering pics. (It's usually her who makes me want to buy EVERYTHING.) By the time I went to see it for real, house of fraser had already had their event and everything was sold out except plum e/s and madame b and monarch l/s's. It's ironic I missed this collection because it's probably my favourite this year, if not ever.

I also didn't get parrot when it came out and was lemming it like a mental case for a couple of weeks. Thankfully a friend of mine was on hols in the states and she picked me up two - one of which I consequently swapped with turbokittykat for a metamorph e/s. (Guess I could've sold it for a billion quid, but I wanted the metamorph badly.)

I'm also wanting quite a few nail lacquers right now that I didn't get, such as up mode, feelin' blue, petunia etc. I got a cheap aloe aloe last week from girlyshop but unfortunately the colour is great but it chips like a bitch. Not usually an issue with mac nail polish.


----------



## alt629 (Sep 2, 2005)

i had the xmas palette with parrot in it and i swapped it.  so stupid, just b/c i miss parrot...


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_I have a really old MAC regret, which is not buying another Pretty Twisted e/s when they came out.  I had no idea about all this l/e stuff at the time, and I always seem to have so much stuff that I never buy back ups, but now, of course, that I have resurrected my Pretty Twisted, I use it sparingly because I want it to last as long as it can because I absolutely love it.  It's probably one of my favorite shadows.

Oh, and not buying more Lipglass Stains and (especially) Tastis when they were out.  I was on a general Lipglass strike at the time and more or less totally passed these up.  Hopefully I'll be able to find some at a CCO while I'm out of town soon!_

 
Same here. I wish I woulda got backups of Impish lipglass, but at that time I didn't know about LE stuff.


----------



## Shine (Sep 2, 2005)

*re*

Not buying a back-up of Sweeten Up eye shadow. I still have the one I bought, but it is half used up already.


----------



## calbear (Sep 2, 2005)

#1 Not buying So Ceylon MSF
#2 Not getting Green Pigment b4 it was all gone
#3 Not buying a  backup Sunny Boy
#4 Not buying a backup Heavenly Bliss Eyeshadow

If anyone has any of these please let me know or if they see them somewhere Iwill call immediately ;-)


----------



## Sanne (Sep 2, 2005)

my biggest regret is not knowing about mac sooner! I stepped in when tantress was up... I hate it that I missed salsabelle!!


----------



## Sarah (Sep 2, 2005)

Not getting
Celebrity blush from Icon collection, and the brushes just cause I love pink.
Coco and deckchair pigments from D'Bohemia


----------



## Sarah (Sep 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_6. That MAC release so many US/Asia exclusives which are not available to us in the UK
7. That MAC is so much more expensive in the UK than in the US._

 
Have to agree with you there, and I hate we get the collections months after USA sometimes, for example C-Squeeze is only just being released next week.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 11, 2005)

Missing out on the High Tea collection.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Sep 11, 2005)

Missing out on the Salsabelle Collection.  While I have Parrot, I need more.  And Guacamole!!  I've been trying to get my hands on a Guacamole for-EVER now


----------



## Shawna (Sep 11, 2005)

My regret is having a mortgage and a child and passing up on stuff b/c we just didn't have money for it.  The xmas palettes for example.  I wanted them, I asked for them for xmas, got gift certs, but by then, they were sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I told my hubby which ones to get, but he thought gift certificates were better so I could pick out what I wanted.  I also was shown the MSF's with the high tea collection, but at that point, I was into e/s and turned my nose up at them.  Now that I have 2 from the goldplay collection, I am kicking myself that I missed out on So Ceylon.  Grrrr.  Stupid.  Since the xmas incident, I have made sure just to buy everything I wanted, and worry about what holiday to assign it to later.  I used my b-day money for d'bohemia, mother's day gift for belle azure etc, etc.  I'm using our 6th anniversary at the end of the month for Idol eyes.  My xmas gift this year wil be the holiday sets.  It's a good system.


----------



## Joke (Sep 11, 2005)

I basically want everything they launch, but since I can't buy it all, I regret lots ...


----------



## Shannyn (Sep 11, 2005)

My biggest regret is not getting Parrot. I remember when it came out I wasn't really into MAC at all and I remember sampling it in my hand saying that it was a pretty color and I loved the name and then I told myself I would get it another time. Little did I know...


----------



## sigwing (Sep 11, 2005)

The other day I sampled some of my Parrot & Ingenue Blue next to each other on my hand.  At least on me, the IB is the unfrosted version of the same shade.  Has anyone else noticed this?

(Sorry to be off-topic with that observation!)


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Sep 12, 2005)

I did buy parrot but at the time I was so into Paula Begnouns books about how no one should wear blue eyeshadow I swapped it away. I'm so mad at myself now. I'm so glad I got all of the tantress shadows.


----------



## enka (Sep 12, 2005)

I regret that I back uped l/d "Sweet Inspiration" from the Diana Ross Look only once. I've used my frist one allready up (I wore it everybay in spring) and my back up is also half empty now.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 12, 2005)

I haven't had one yet.


----------



## eponine (Sep 12, 2005)

i regret being on a mac no-buy when high tea came out. what the heck was i thinking?


----------



## 72Cosmo (Sep 12, 2005)

I wish I had bought the Pleasureflush skinfinish. I am so hoping that they bring it back at some point like they did some of the other skinfinishes. I have purchased many of the palettes that I missed out on off ebay NIB. I wish I had gotten into MAC a lot sooner than I did which was only a couple years ago. Silly me I thought MAC was only for teens and women in their twenties.


----------



## talk2mesun (Sep 12, 2005)

*zzzzz*

zzzzz


----------



## RougedAndReady (Sep 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 
_#1 Not buying So Ceylon MSF
#2 Not getting Green Pigment b4 it was all gone
#3 Not buying a  backup Sunny Boy
#4 Not buying a backup Heavenly Bliss Eyeshadow

If anyone has any of these please let me know or if they see them somewhere Iwill call immediately ;-)_

 

I have a heavenly bliss on my clearance bin thread. PM me if you're interested


----------



## supko (Sep 13, 2005)

Ha, MrsKloo, I definitely understand that! 

Of course, I do have some stuff I wish I bought before it left.....forever! ::

- Parrot (of course) or the Liza Quad w/ Kicky Blue and Showstopper
- The Chromezone palette with Pickle (there don't seem to be *any* lookalikes, in any brand, of Pickle!)
- full sizes of Cocoa Beach, Maroon, and the original Blue pigment
- Beta Brown l/g stain


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

my biggest mac regret is purchasing lipsticks and eyeshadows i had comparable ones of already.  lipsticks because i'd see them used in fotd's or yt videos and just couldn't resist (i'd totally undo this), and eyeshadows because i was hellbent on owning all of mac's permanent eyeshadows for my palette collection and now i have two entire neutrals palettes and an additional just for highlights.  i "regret" it but i'd probably still do it if i could go back.

  	what i wish i'd purchased?  lollipop loving from the heatherette collection and some of the barbie eyeshadows.  it's just i was really young when all of it came out and couldn't afford to splurge on makeup.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 4, 2012)

I wish I would have tried harder to get the Flamingo l/s.
  	It wasn´t released in Sweden, though, but still...
  	My mother´s boyfriend works in Germany,
  	He could have bought it for me.


----------



## martiangurll (May 10, 2012)

Skipping Candy Yum Yum.  I bought every other lippy in the QQ.  I said to myself, "how many hot pink lippies do I need?"


----------



## Dominique33 (May 10, 2012)

The Flower fashion Beauty Powder, oh sorry BP lol and Semi precious ( I just picked up musky Amethyst which I love )


----------



## naturallyfab (May 26, 2012)

So Ceylon, Stereo Rose, and those colorful paint pots that came out in one of the collections from summer 2011!


----------



## Shannyn (May 29, 2012)

I wish I had purchased products from the Heatherette collection. Such fun and bright colors. The packaging was also so perfect.


----------



## NATlar (Jun 4, 2012)

backup of quick sizzle but girl about town and dear diary can be nice dupes for it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 4, 2012)

Buying Violet Trance e/s. Such a pretty colour in the pan, but such a b!tch to work with.


----------



## tokidokibaybee (Jun 7, 2012)

I wasn't into MAc until after 2009 and I loved their collections that year! I regret not buying the old BBR 226's brushes and more colour crafted lipstick, haha


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh gawd...so many things.

  	Top one is the Barbie, Heatherette and Fafi Collection. I was JUST starting to like MAC then. 

  	One of the Hello Kitty blushes, stuff from Manish Arora, Monogram,. a lot of stuff from 2008. 

  	Then, I regret not getting the Studio Moisture Tinys from the Baby Bloom, Force of Love from Chen Man collection is the latest.


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 9, 2012)

Having only been into MAC since last year,  my biggest regret so far is not picking up a second 226 brush from the MAC Me Over collection.


----------



## Milegolas (Jun 16, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> Skipping Candy Yum Yum.  I bought every other lippy in the QQ.  I said to myself, "how many hot pink lippies do I need?"


 
omg, almost the same here. I thought: I already have a hot pink and I barely use it, so I can skip this. Instead, I bought two awful colors, playing koi (it’s impossible to use without a lipgloss on top) and quite cute (I don’t know what I was thinking)


----------



## sampantha7 (Jun 20, 2012)

Milegolas said:


> [COLOR=000000][SIZE=10pt]omg, almost the same here. I thought: I already have a hot pink and I barely use it, so I can skip this. Instead, I bought two awful [/SIZE][/COLOR]colors, playing koi (it’s impossible to use without a lipgloss on top) and quite cute (I don’t know what I was thinking)


  Wow, milegolas, I did exactly the same thing and I kick myself all the time!


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

My biggest regret:  Depotting beautiful quads for the sake of filling up my 15 palettes.  I've got a few htf ones that could of went to a much better home had I not depotted them.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 11, 2012)

My biggest regret is not buying as many Rizzo l/s as I could. I had no idea it would be dc'd. I wasn't on Specktra then. Had no idea.


----------



## kimbunney (Aug 11, 2012)

Flamingo because I was online when it went on sale. I don't know what I was thinking. I'm just not willing to spend anymore than retail for it either so I'll just have to hope and wait for a repromote. Sighs.

  	Paintpots I have like 6 or 8 or so but I never use them because they make my eyes feel greasy. I'd rather them dry out some actually.

  	The Wonder Woman collection. I had been looking forward to the collection for a while, but at the time I didn't know MAC items would sale out so fast so I waited a week before I went to the stores to even look at the collection so I thought it would still be there, but nope GONE. That's how I found speckra as well I didn't want to miss out on anymore I was real mad about that for a while.


----------



## lindas1983 (Aug 11, 2012)

Always buying khol power pencils everytime they released a new LE shade, even though I knew the formula didn't work for me and i'd never get any use out of them.  Damn you pretty colours and soft smooth application, i wanted you to work so badily for me .


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 11, 2012)

Added regret: Not becoming a fan of Studio Sculpt Concealer sooner.  I hope I'll be able to find something similar now that it's gone.


----------



## Paisly (Aug 12, 2012)

I think my main regret would be buying BU of products that I think i need... and in the long run, i never finish the first one.  
  	Then not picking up BU's on certain beloved LE products.  I need to figure out what i really will use.  I never use colorful eyeshadows... But the MSE always gets me! Heck, i just bought sky from the HC launch.  I'm not sure if i will ever use it.  :O)  MAYBE on the bottom lashline. ha! Right.


----------



## Paisly (Aug 12, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> Having only been into MAC since last year,  my biggest regret so far is not picking up a second 226 brush from the MAC Me Over collection.


  	My favorite brush!  Im glad you got one though


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 12, 2012)

The semi-precious collection of summer 2011, I only picked up 1 lipstick. It was such a pretty collection !


----------



## urshz (Aug 15, 2012)

Parrot


----------



## sfmakeup (Aug 15, 2012)

I regret not backing up Heroine from the Reel Sexy collection.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 15, 2012)

My biggest MAC regret would have 2b not picking up Heroine at the NORDSTROMS Reel Sexy pre-sale, then coming back 2days later n it being sold out


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 15, 2012)

Milegolas said:


> [COLOR=000000][SIZE=10pt]omg, almost the same here. I thought: I already have a hot pink and I barely use it, so I can skip this. Instead, I bought two awful [/SIZE][/COLOR]colors, playing koi (it’s impossible to use without a lipgloss on top) and quite cute (I don’t know what I was thinking)


I absolutely luv a matte/satin nude mouth BUT, I returned Playing Koi, it did absolutely nothing 4 me like Myth, Honeylove or Gaga2 do


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 16, 2012)

shellygrrl said:


> Added regret: Not becoming a fan of Studio Sculpt Concealer sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I know my Pro store still have some in stock, I guess until they sell out of it.  Do you have a Pro store near you?


----------



## Sabriney (Aug 16, 2012)

Missing all of the Iris Apfel lipsticks.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 17, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> I know my Pro store still have some in stock, I guess until they sell out of it.  Do you have a Pro store near you?


  No. Nearest one to me in the US is in NYC; nearest one overall is in Montreal.   EDIT: Macy's website still has it, but not my shade (NW15).


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 17, 2012)

shellygrrl said:


> EDIT: Macy's website still has it, but not my shade (NW15).


  	I'll call my Pro and freestanding stores tomorrow and see if they have any left.  If they do, I can either do a cp if you want or give their contact information so that they can ship to you directly.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 17, 2012)

A CP would be lovely. Send me a PM when you find out?


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 18, 2012)

shellygrrl said:


> A CP would be lovely. Send me a PM when you find out?


  Check your inbox


----------



## nuclearteeth (Aug 18, 2012)

Not buying backups of Spitfire lipstick. I feel like kicking myself whenever I have the guts to use the one I have...I've been hoarding it like crazy.


----------



## Babylard (Aug 18, 2012)

metal x eyeshadows and the those first generation mineralize eyeshadows >_<


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 18, 2012)

Sabriney said:


> Missing all of the Iris Apfel lipsticks.


OMG girl me 2


----------



## bebe_tc (Aug 18, 2012)

So I got all of the eye shadows from this collection and I am not impress with any color the only one that i think is very pretty is guacamole, but the other ones are very dupable.


----------



## angieangel (Aug 18, 2012)

Missing out on otherworldly blush from moonebathe. Not buying BU's of spaced out and x-rocks blushes from Neo Sci-Fi when they were at the CCO....:barf:


----------



## hwdsprincess (Aug 18, 2012)

Not buying the pretty pink blush from the Barbie collection


----------



## slauslau (Aug 21, 2012)

Totally regret buying Shadesticks (dried out in months) and the Metal X shadows.


----------



## Zazzle (Aug 21, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> OMG girl me 2


  Me three.


----------



## purplerinne (Aug 22, 2012)

buying so many dazzleglasses and i hardly wear them now.


----------



## corinne27 (Aug 22, 2012)

purplerinne said:


> buying so many dazzleglasses and i hardly wear them now.


  	me too!! i thought they were limited at first!!! i bought way to many sugarrimmed!! lol


----------



## corinne27 (Aug 22, 2012)

sfmakeup said:


> I regret not backing up Heroine from the Reel Sexy collection.


  	me too!!


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 23, 2012)

Now I have a bigger regret.  Missing CYY again!


----------



## amberave (Aug 26, 2012)

Missing tendertones


----------



## mommy22girls (Sep 3, 2012)

When I stopped caring about makeup about 2 years ago and missed out on so much awesomeness.


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 3, 2012)

Selling my back-up of Coco Beach. It is such an amazing everyday eye color for me and I had 3 bottles and sold one. Now I am pretty much almost all out and I wish I had that 3rd bottle.


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 3, 2012)

slauslau said:


> Totally regret buying Shadesticks (dried out in months) and the Metal X shadows.


  	Me too! I forgot about the Metal X shadows. The green was so pretty, and I used it but it broke / dried out so easily. What a waste of such a pretty color.


----------



## Emily_3383 (Sep 3, 2012)

As far as purchase i regret buying MES. I just think they are awful.  Otherwise I like most if not all of my mac items.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 8, 2012)

My regrets:



 		Not buying Heroine l/s 	
 		Buying Feline k/p 	
 		Not buying Metal Rock MSF (or X-Rocks blush) 	
 		Buying a couple of the Pigment Stacks (i *never* reach for them)


----------



## ChosenOne (Sep 18, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> Skipping Candy Yum Yum.  I bought every other lippy in the QQ.  I said to myself, "how many hot pink lippies do I need?"


 
  	I feel better knowing I'm not the only one who regrets passing on Candy Yum Yum!  I had the exact same thought.  I have so many bright pink lipsticks, I convinced myself it would be silly to get another one.  Once it was sold out, the regret started to hit.  Then it got re-released in By Request, and I was finally able to get one...but I'm disappointed it doesn't seem to be quite as neon bright as the original release.  So my regret still stands.


----------



## Kaidan (Sep 23, 2012)

I regret not buying the BPs from the Venomous Villains collection and Play it Proper BP. 

  	Missed out on the Iris Apfel lipsticks (I found out like 2 weeks after the release, but by then they were sold out). 

  	My last regret is not buying back-ups for Watch Me Simmer, Force of Love, and Reel Sexy.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 23, 2012)

I wish I had bought more greasepaint sticks from art supplies. It's OK, though. The colors aren't that special, but I do really like that product. Plus I wish I had backed up Toxic Tale. I'm about halfway through. I hope it get s a repromote.


----------



## michelle37 (Sep 29, 2012)

mfs are my regret my skin hates it


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 30, 2012)

I do regret not getting the much coveted Heroine (purple) lipstick.


----------



## Jol0 (Sep 30, 2012)

Buying 2 of Reel Sexy l/s...I've only worn it once. Can't get it to look good one me :/


----------



## liba (Oct 1, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I wish I had bought more greasepaint sticks from art supplies. It's OK, though. The colors aren't that special, but I do really like that product. Plus I wish I had backed up Toxic Tale. I'm about halfway through. I hope it get s a repromote.


  	Greasepaint sticks really need to come back already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	They stay in my waterline like nothing else and some of the colors are extra nice combined with that texture. I guess the look is still more about gel liner and wings and cats eyes, rather than just soft smudgy lines. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Spring/Summer 2013 doesn't look too eyeliner heavy, either. Maybe NEXT Fall/Winter????


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 5, 2012)

liba said:


> Greasepaint sticks really need to come back already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I never tried it in my waterline, I figured it would be a greasy mess, but French Quarter and Dirty are pure love for me, guess I will give them a try the next time I want a smudgy eye look!


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 6, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> I never tried it in my waterline, I figured it would be a greasy mess, but French Quarter and Dirty are pure love for me, guess I will give them a try the next time I want a smudgy eye look!


 

	I never quite figured out how to wear my greasepaint sticks.  I have both French Quarter and Dirty and they feel so neglected because I never use them.  How are you wearing yours?


----------



## beautiijunkii (Oct 17, 2012)

My biggest regrets are missing out on So Ceylon MSF, CYY and not getting my Pro card sooner. I tricked off a good chunk of change paying full price for MAC up until 3 years ago. SMFH...


----------



## mrsdee (Oct 19, 2012)

Biggest MAC regreats:

1) MAC Venomous Villans Collection
I mean what was I thinking? I adore all things disney. ugh. It was just a rought time in my personal like and makeup was just not on my mind at that time.

2) Barbie Loves MAC
I was working when it released, ran to my counter right after work and EVERYTHING was sold out! Although I did manage to get my hands on a Mattel Barbie Loves MAC Doll! I have 3 daughters and they ask me all the time if they can take it out and play with it. I'm like "no this barbie is not for playing)

3) Petals & Peacocks l/s
4) Blooming Lovely l/s
5) 3N l/s
6) Moxie l/s

Lastly not getting back ups of.... watch me simmer, CYY, Heroine (Reel Sexy), MM Beauty Powder and (Wonder Woman) Golden Lariat MSF.


----------



## CharlieKelly (Oct 20, 2012)

Not paying attention to the hello kitty collection


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 23, 2012)

Not getting a back up 15 minutes lipstick


----------



## beautiijunkii (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh yeah! Also, not getting Watch Me Simmer. I don't know what collection it was with but I've seen that lipstick several times and it's absolutely gorgeous! I can't believe I missed out on it.


----------



## bennsgirl (Oct 24, 2012)

Not buying a backup of spitfire glimmerglass.(from style black)
  	Not buying any products from the barbie collection
  	Not buying any hello kitty lipsticks... DUH??? I got a couple of things but no lipsticks??? what was I thinking then??? LOL
  	Returning  fun and games blush from HK.....sigh


----------



## voguelamb (Nov 2, 2012)

I want to beat myself with a stick for not buying any of the Starflash eye shadows, especially Grand Entrance, Smoke & Diamonds, Glamour Check and a few others..... Idiot! And then I spotted them a couple of years ago On ACW and rockthecatwalk and I still didn't purchase...


----------



## nuclearteeth (Nov 2, 2012)

Not buying Heroine (Reel Sexy) because I thought it wouldn't suit me. BIG mistake.

  	Also, not ordering back-ups of Spitfire lipstick when I had the chance. I've learned my lesson though...I try to buy at least 2 of any LE lipstick just in case.


----------



## 3vins (Nov 6, 2012)

Not paying attention to venomous villains or Hello kitty  I really want petticoat MSF also!


----------



## sedated_xtc (Nov 8, 2012)

I wish WISH WISH I bought a backup of Big Bow (Hello Kitty). Just one backup, not too greedy, am I?  I'm almost done mine and there's really nothing like it.  
  	Missed out on Viva Glam Cyndi   
  	And bunch of the greasepaints (I had V, B, and the black, but nothing else).  

  	Oh, and the old eyeshadow/blush palettes. I REALLY REALLY hate the new eyeshadow palettes. My shiznazz doesn't stay in place, such awkward sizing etc.   

  	I used to regret buying all the Big Bounces, but now that I look at them (over a year now) and they dried up a bit (ALOT actually, like I think I only have about 30% of product left and I probably only swatched them once or twice and gave up trying to work with it) since and now they apply like paints!!!! GLORIOUS!!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 11, 2012)

Not getting Big Bow l/s from the Hello Kitty collection, Viva Glam Cyndi l/s, Early Morning MB, Fresh Honey MB, Semi-Precious Goldstone MSF, and Semi-Precious Pearl MSF.


----------



## *maya* (Nov 12, 2012)

Definetely lip glasses. I hate the stickyness.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Nov 15, 2012)

My biggest regret is NOT being addicted to MAC sooner. I have bought items every once in awhile, but for the past 1 1/2 years, I have been totally obsessed. I wonder some times why would one person need 27 blushes.


----------



## cloudsweare (Nov 16, 2012)

Not buying more MAC when I was able to (before I was laid off from work)


----------



## Teggy (Nov 16, 2012)

Buying two of those lip & cheek color cream thingies.  They're cute, but I hardly use them and cream blushes just don't work for me.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 16, 2012)

My regret is not being on to MAC sooner so I could have purchased the MSF they call Metal Rock.


----------



## Lovisa Olsson (Nov 16, 2012)

Not getting back ups of a toxic tale VV, lost my hello kitty lipsticks, broke my barbie beauty powders. not getting back ups of watch me simmer and reel sexy, not getting anything from the heatherette ;(. BOOO ´. But now i know.. ... ALWAYS BY BACK UPS! But it is getting harder to get the super limitrd stuff in Sweden now a days to . People are starting really get in to the MAC-hype, poor me. Addicted for life . Bu I´ m older and smarter now 



 massive back ups of marilyn and glamourdaze .


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Nov 16, 2012)

I still can't love the Marcel Wanders II lipsticks  and glosses. The packaging is spot on though.


----------



## mimip63 (Feb 12, 2013)

The  brush roll


----------



## mimip63 (Feb 12, 2013)

meaning i regret getting the brush roll i hate it


----------



## MichaelaLou (Feb 12, 2013)

Love goddess, paid a bomb for it on eBay, used it once and don't like it.


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 12, 2013)

I kinda wish I bought strong woman it looks great with lip liners   but now that we are shifting into spring I don't think I'll mind as much.   My biggest mac regret is my blush palette I hardly use it and when I do it's like only one color some I've never used. I always buy individual ones ugh


----------



## Sarah Caron (Feb 13, 2013)

Guacamole is still available on the site!! I saw it there today... Go under the "limited edition" tab, and it's right there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/shaded/154/363/Products/Eyes/Shadow/Eye-Shadow/index.tmpl


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 14, 2013)

mrsdee said:


> [COLOR=800080]Biggest MAC regreats:[/COLOR]  [COLOR=800080]1) MAC Venomous Villans Collection[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]I mean what was I thinking? I adore all things disney. ugh. It was just a rought time in my personal like and makeup was just not on my mind at that time.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=800080]2) Barbie Loves MAC[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]I was working when it released, ran to my counter right after work and EVERYTHING was sold out! Although I did manage to get my hands on a Mattel Barbie Loves MAC Doll! I have 3 daughters and they ask me all the time if they can take it out and play with it. I'm like "no this barbie is not for playing)[/COLOR]  [COLOR=800080]3) Petals & Peacocks l/s[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]4) Blooming Lovely l/s[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]5) 3N l/s[/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]6) Moxie l/s[/COLOR]  [COLOR=800080]Lastly not getting back ups of.... watch me simmer, CYY, Heroine (Reel Sexy), MM Beauty Powder and (Wonder Woman) Golden Lariat MSF.[/COLOR]


   I wish I was into make up when the villan collection came out!! I've only tried on my watch me simmer once and have never touched it since -_-


----------



## Sarah Caron (Feb 15, 2013)

I regret not getting the starflash eyeshadows... and I TOTALLY regret purchasing Coppering and Expensive Pink, they look absolutely horrible on me.


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 15, 2013)

thegirlgotsoul said:


> Backups of Parrot!


  	seriously! I lost mine at the airport when they lost my makeup bag!


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 16, 2013)

Completely missing out on the Semi Precious collection!!


----------



## Marvelle (Feb 16, 2013)

Mine is not buying ALLLLL THE VENOMOUS VILLAINS. Only got a couple of bits, kinda wish I had saved and bought more! MORE I TELL YOU!


----------



## pemily (Feb 17, 2013)

Mmmmm this is tough 
  	Probably missing a big chunk of the Pre Xmas stuff this year ie: extra dimension, crushed metal pigments....
  	hmmm


----------



## Fiberluver (Feb 17, 2013)

Not being into LE collection or Mineral m/up when Metal Rock was released.

  	My one MAJOR regret.

  	Also, not backing up Rizzio l/s. Had I known if would be d/c'd, I would have backed up that baby so fast ...


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 3, 2013)

Having more than I could use and letting some of it go off


----------



## nunnie115 (Jun 4, 2013)

Missing out on the Mac Wonder Woman collection. Sigh* I want those lipsticks and lipglass. Man just thinking about it makes me angry. Smh


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 12, 2013)

I SOOO regret that I didn't realize just how much I loved Viva Glam Cyndi l/s till it was too late. It is the perfect lip shade for me. It sat unopened in one of my makeup drawers for months before I tried it on. I then started wearing it more often and before I knew it there was less than a third of it left. I tried to hunt some down but no luck. I did get several Cyndi l/g at a CCO while in San Francisco last summer. It is very pretty but not like the gorgeous lipstick. I think  I'm going to blast MAC with a gazillion emails begging them to please send Cyndi back to us. We love her. If they can't call it Cyndi then release it with a different name. But I would rather my money go to VG. I would stock up big time.   Another regret is over the years I have bought so many backups and then never finish the first. I've sold some, given some to neices, daughter-in- law, friends, and still I have a bunch.  I also regret my giant VV haul. I knew most of the colors wouldn't suit me but logic went out the window and in went the "Oh Goody MAC and Disney"  And I just had to have one of each different pic on the product. At least I skipped the products in reg packaging. That would have been even more $ sitting in a drawer. Some products I've only opened to look at and others I've swatched. I tried the cool liquid powder a few times but it didn't agree with my hormonal skin.   GIANT regret is the amount of money I've spent on products that I rarely if ever use. I could have fed and clothed a few families for probably a year. Ok now I'm going to go bang my head against the wall.


----------



## Rania88 (Jul 19, 2013)

Studio sculpt foundation and ambering rose blush  Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm with *shadowaddict* Viva Glam Cyndi is perfect.  I wore it a lot when I first got it, then didn't wear it for a long time.  A few months ago, I was looking at a pic of me wearing it on Mother's Day in like 2011 and while we were looking at the pics my mom was like "What lipstick was that,  it's really pretty!" It was Cyndi.  I refuse to wear it again until I find a new one.  

  	Ditto for Creme Cerise from the Cult of Cherry collection.  WHY didn't I buy a backup??


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 19, 2013)

Right now I'm also in the wishing Cyndi was back. Bought one at a CCO in '11. Didn't realize its epicness until I got home and when we went back she was all gone


----------



## kirtchik (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes, Cyndi! Also, bring back Barbie and Diane Ross stuff!


----------



## sugarchampagne (Aug 24, 2013)

hands down my biggest mac regret was selling all my pigments (80+) i had all the original mattes. sad tromboneee


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 3, 2013)

Buying TTT. It's such an unflattering brown color on me. Shame by UD is kind of what I wanted that color to look like on me.


----------



## MsPurple417 (Nov 12, 2013)

My biggest regret is falling in love with MAC. Every time I want something it's GONE by the time I finish batting my eyelashes at it. I think I used up all my MAC luck when I managed to get my hands on the Wonder Woman collection and Ri Ri fragging Woo.


----------



## Greenbelt (Nov 16, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Right now I'm also in the wishing Cyndi was back. *Bought one at a CCO* in '11. Didn't realize its epicness until I got home and when we went back she was all gone


  What does CCO stand for?


----------



## Beautybuyer (Nov 16, 2013)

Greenbelt said:


> What does CCO stand for?


  Cosmetic company outlet/store They have them at outlet malls


----------



## LoR (Nov 27, 2013)

My biggest regret not buying:

  VG gaga 2 back ups

  Pink Pepper pressed Pigment


  I have a lot of regrets with things I did buy as well:

  I bought a lot of the Archie Collection and dont them at all. Daddy's Little Girl lippie and veronica red lip oss has never been touched and the caramel sundae quad i barely use.

  I am holding Jet Couture pressed pigment in my hands at this very moment trying to figure out what to do with it.

  Viva Glam II- looks like a brown almost brick red on me. I'm so jealous of people that wear this and it looks like a nude on them.

  flappable eyeshdaow


----------



## Greenbelt (Nov 27, 2013)

My MAC regret.

  I wish Tangerine Dream Lipstick was still available.  Sold out on the US site.  I think they will restock this.  It seems to be a regular item.

  I wish I had not bought Morange.  This does not look good on me.  .  Also do not like Defiantly Feline superslick liquid eyeliner and Fluidline Rich Ground.  Too shiny/frosty.  I prefer the Pro Longwear Eyeliner pencils.  nicer colours.  great for the crease too!

  I would like to get some of the mid tone Pro Longwear Paint pots to use as a base over the whole eye area then layer darker eyeshadows over that.

  Thanks for the definition about cosmetic outlet stores.  We dont have them here in India.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Nov 27, 2013)

Greenbelt said:


> My MAC regret.  I wish Tangerine Dream Lipstick was still available.  Sold out on the US site.  I think they will restock this.  It seems to be a regular item.  I wish I had not bought Morange.  This does not look good on me.  .  Also do not like Defiantly Feline superslick liquid eyeliner and Fluidline Rich Ground.  Too shiny/frosty.  I prefer the Pro Longwear Eyeliner pencils.  nicer colours.  great for the crease too!  I would like to get some of the mid tone Pro Longwear Paint pots to use as a base over the whole eye area then layer darker eyeshadows over that.  Thanks for the definition about cosmetic outlet stores.  We dont have them here in India.


  They restocked Tangerine Dream last week, because I bought one. I hope you can get one!!


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

Missing MAC Relaxing  sob sniff


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 21, 2013)

Not buying Viva Glam Cyndi. I got into MAC in August 2011 and (correct me if I'm wrong) Cyndi got discontinued in February 2012 and I still don't know why I didn't buy it! What the hell was I thinking?! How did I not know about this lipstick?! There's not a day I'm not kicking my own ass for not buying it when I still had the chance.


----------



## ddglitter06 (Dec 27, 2013)

What I regret buying...2 words- Zoom Lash  LOL! Just not good for me, no no no!


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Dec 27, 2013)

The Crew "highlight" powder from Hey Sailor. Useless.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 28, 2013)

CiaoBellaa said:


> The Crew "highlight" powder from Hey Sailor. Useless.


  I agree with you on the fact that it was advertised as a "highlighting" powder when it was a blush in reality. However, I love it as a blush! It's the perfect pink for my NC10 skin.


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought my first MAC lipstick in April and regret not buying any of the Archie's girls lipsticks. By the time my bf said just buy it and we both convinced me it was sold out or at least what I wanted at the time was. I still want those darn lipsticks


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 29, 2013)

OH and I regret not buying anything from the Wonder Woman collection, I loved WW I don't know why I didn't get anything


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 29, 2013)

thefbomb said:


> I bought my first MAC lipstick in April and regret not buying any of the Archie's girls lipsticks. By the time my bf said just buy it and we both convinced me it was sold out or at least what I wanted at the time was. I still want those darn lipsticks


  Check the clearance bin.  I've seen some posts as recent as today selling Daddy's Little Girl and Betty Bright.


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 29, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> Check the clearance bin.  I've seen some posts as recent as today selling Daddy's Little Girl and Betty Bright.


 Hmm I didn't see anything, maybe I'm looking in the wrong spot, I thought I looked in the right spot


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 29, 2013)

thefbomb said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > Check the clearance bin.  I've seen some posts as recent as today selling Daddy's Little Girl and Betty Bright.
> ...


 http://www.specktra.net/t/185974/small-sale-mac-limited-items


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 29, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> http://www.specktra.net/t/185974/small-sale-mac-limited-items


 thanks hun!


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 29, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> http://www.specktra.net/t/185974/small-sale-mac-limited-items


Aw I don't have permission to see it!


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 29, 2013)

thefbomb said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.specktra.net/t/185974/small-sale-mac-limited-items
> ...


  Oh, I see that while you have the post count, it looks like you haven't been a member for the 30-day minimum required for access.


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 29, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> Oh, I see that while you have the post count, it looks like you haven't been a member for the 30-day minimum required for access.


  Guess I'll have to wait a little longer!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 30, 2013)

Ripe Peach. By the time I decided I needed this in my life I would have better luck finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 3, 2014)

wow, I keep hearing all about Ripe Peach so I had to look it up, its beautiful!


----------



## LdMD (Jan 4, 2014)

My biggest regret is, FOR SURE, "Prince Noir" lipstick. I was not into dark/burgundy lipsticks when it was released, and now I want it so bad!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      I'll keep my hopes high that MAC will make it permanent!


----------



## bluelitzer (Jan 5, 2014)

I regret buying Invincible Light eyeshadow from the Heavenly Creatures collection because it's so darn glittery and made my eyes itch.
  I also regret buying Party Parrot which is an awful clown color on my skin. I know a lot of people like it, it just didn't work for me.
  but my* biggest ever regret buy are the Marilyn Monroe eyeshadows Preferred Blonde and the silver one*. Too much glitter and chunk.


----------



## ma146rina (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheer seduction lipstick and Underdressed lipglass,i tried a lot to make them work but no,i'll give them away


----------



## VioletPearl (Jan 5, 2014)

My biggest regrets are:

  - buying Immortal Flower blush online after two years after the launch (chalky, no pigmentation... blah)
  - buying a Suntint (it was called ... Sand, I can't remeber, but it was awful, looked and felt horrible on the lips, so extremly sticky)

  And not buying:

  - Cream Soda blush from Archie's Girls
  - Flamingo and Sweet and Sour lippies (they were not released here)


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 5, 2014)

Buying peaches blush.  What was I thinking! Chalkiest blush ever


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't stand the old long wear lip glosses  and some of the sheer lip tints. I'm surprised they haven't phased the long wear glosses out online. How could they get rid of Strobe Liquid and keep junk in their regular line? Sometimes they seem to do it on purpose if they're planning on promoting the product in LE collections.  Does anyone know if Strobe Liquid is going to be a Pro product?


----------



## ellemarie (Jan 5, 2014)

I regret buying as much as I have and getting caught up in the excitement of LE collections. Also, losing my VG Cyndi lipstick. It haunts me!


----------



## AutumnMoon (Jan 5, 2014)

bluelitzer said:


> I regret buying Invincible Light eyeshadow from the Heavenly Creatures collection because it's so darn glittery and made my eyes itch. I also regret buying Party Parrot which is an awful clown color on my skin. I know a lot of people like it, it just didn't work for me. but my *biggest ever regret buy are the Marilyn Monroe eyeshadows Preferred Blonde and the silver one*. Too much glitter and chunk.


  Damn Heavenly Creatures! All the MES make my eyes itch and burn. But they're so pretty. And the names are so cool :/


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 5, 2014)

Oil control lotion, false lash mascara hated it,


----------



## tamikajodha (Jan 7, 2014)

Magically Cool Liquid Powder in Cajun. I don't even touch it.


----------



## babycheri (Jan 7, 2014)

I regret not buying any of the Archie's Girls collection lipsticks even though I was at the mall the morning it dropped (I had to take a long MAC collecting break and I didn't even know it was releasing). The display was up for a while too   I regret buying Creme d' Nude, not flattering on me at all without any lip liner, idk what I was thinking when I bought it


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 8, 2014)

babycheri said:


> I regret buying Creme d' Nude, not flattering on me at all without any lip liner, idk what I was thinking when I bought it


  I regret it so much, I didnt buy anything AG, it wouldve been my first MAC lipsticks but I wasnt used to paying that much. After I finally talked myself into getting Ronnie Red, it was sold out and for some reason at the time I didnt look into anything else


----------



## SandyCervix (Jan 8, 2014)

I wish I was into MAC when Heatherette came out...Hello Kitty and Dame Edna too...I just need them to resvisit hot pink or purple packaging in the very near future lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 8, 2014)

SandyCervix said:


> I wish I was into MAC when Heatherette came out...Hello Kitty and Dame Edna too...I just need them to resvisit hot pink or purple packaging in the very near future lol


Dame Edna packaging is too cute and different I love it


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 8, 2014)

SandyCervix said:


> I wish I was into MAC when Heatherette came out...Hello Kitty and Dame Edna too...I just need them to resvisit hot pink or purple packaging in the very near future lol


   mE TOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! i was into cargo and nars etc.. mostly sephora stuff.. i wish i had a heatherette ANYTHING. sniffs


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 8, 2014)

I cant wait until I can check out the CB area (I think tomorrow marks 1 month) and hopefully find some goodies


----------



## Greenbelt (Jan 8, 2014)

babycheri said:


> I regret buying Creme d' Nude, not flattering on me at all without any lip liner, idk what I was thinking when I bought it


    LOL I so know that feeling.  I don't know what I was thinking when I bought Morange lipstick!!!  I dont think even lip liner helps.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Jan 10, 2014)

I wish I was into mac when Fafi was out, I would have loved one of the compacts and one of the blushes!
  & I wish manish arora wasnt online only! I was under 18 when it came out so I had no credit card to purchase online, I was lucky enough to get 2 things I wanted from that collection but would have loved to get girl about town in that beautiful packaging.
  Oh and hollywood nights from heatherette, gladiola from dame edna and cheeky bronze msf - which I passed on when it was released.

  I regret buying any of the gresepaint sticks, those twistable cream eyeshadows that came out (totally blanking on the name) I still have one in red velvet that I never use, oh and owning a ton of MES that I dont even use, I loved the glitter and ice collection ones but never really reach for them.


----------



## ladymeag (Jan 10, 2014)

Greenbelt said:


> LOL I so know that feeling.  I don't know what I was thinking when I bought Morange lipstick!!!  I dont think even lip liner helps.


  I have a VIVA Glam Gaga II that I feel this way about. Just isn't for me. So it sits. 

  I regret not getting a full tube of Deeply Adored (I have it in a palette and love it.) I regret not getting Prince Noir because I was on a toddler-related makeup hiatus right up until this disappeared. *sigh*


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 10, 2014)

I was just looking at the Dame Edna and regret that I missed out on it it because I want that packaging (love the glasses) and the lipsticks look nice!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Jan 11, 2014)

I missed out on Fashion Sets and I'm still sick to my stomach about it (not literally but...damn near lol)


----------



## xsparrow (Jan 12, 2014)

I missed out on the Fashion Sets and To The Beach collection from 2010. I still dream about those pretty packaging :\


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 12, 2014)

beautiijunkii said:


> I missed out on Fashion Sets and I'm still sick to my stomach about it (not literally but...damn near lol)


im sick I missed silly from the fashion set got heroine instead and hardly worn it go Firgure lol


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Jan 21, 2014)

I miss not backing up lipsticks from the Barbie Collection, Playboy Collection, Dame Edna Collection, Heatherette Collection & Petals & Peacock. I would love if MAC repromoted Sashimi Mimi, Stop N Glo & Guavarine Lipsticks.  I regret buying any brown tone lipstick from MAC...it looks like someone smeared poops on my lips & L/G's the last thing I need is shimmer/shine to emphasize my full lips, no maam.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 21, 2014)

Punk Couture ! The lipsticks are truly amazing.


----------



## pinkpaint (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm sad I missed the Styleseeker collection. I was still into mostly drugstore makeup and my MAC habit hadn't really started. But those colors are so me. All those oranges and golds and spicy reds. Ugh.

  Also, I wish I would have backed up Heaux lipstick. It's gorgeous and I don't wear it as much as I want to because I'm afraid of running out. I can't stand the thought of spending $30+ on a $15 lipstick, though.


----------



## giggles1972 (Jan 25, 2014)

I totally regret buying the FAFI eyeshadow quad!


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Jan 26, 2014)

Have you ever brought anything from MAC and once you used the product you were disappointed? Is so....what was it? so far its Bad Girl Riri lipstick for me! I put on the lipstick and it made my lips look those of an old woman. Color don't fit me at all 

  Edit by Mod: Moved to existing thread.


----------



## geeko (Jan 26, 2014)

Flowering eye quad from Culturebloom donkey yrs ago. That quad had absolutely no color payoff even with a base.


----------



## stephglittersss (Feb 12, 2014)

Wish I was more into makeup when Barbie collection came out! I loooooove anything that's pink and Barbie!


----------



## babycheri (Feb 12, 2014)

mrsdoubtfire33 said:


> Have you ever brought anything from MAC and once you used the product you were disappointed? Is so....what was it? so far its Bad Girl Riri lipstick for me! I put on the lipstick and it made my lips look those of an old woman. Color don't fit me at all   Edit by Mod: Moved to existing thread.


 if you ever want to get rid of it, it's my favorite everyday lipstick


----------



## MatteMacLips (Feb 21, 2014)

I wish I would have bought BU's of Exclusive Event & Superb. I use both of those way too much. I still consider myself a newbie to mac. I'm always more excited for lipstick releases than any other product. I just got into MSF & Eyeshadow, honestly.


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 21, 2014)

I got into msfs last year and I so regret it face products are ao much fun. Playing w giving dimension to certain things on your face... I love makeup! My biggest regret: not being able to afford it earlier in life haha


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 21, 2014)

Soft Ocre.. it creases on me.. It's no match for my oily lids   
  makes me so sad


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 21, 2014)

You can still use it; you just have to use a proper eyeshadow primer underneath. (I can't use cream shadows -- which are what paint pots are -- without primer, either.)


----------



## v0ltagekid (Feb 21, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> You can still use it; you just have to use a proper eyeshadow primer underneath. (I can't use cream shadows -- which are what paint pots are -- without primer, either.)


  But I wanted it as a base, so many people use it for that :/
  also the white paint stick..ugh so annoying..


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 22, 2014)

You can still use it as a base; you just have to put down a proper eyeshadow primer _first_, to keep the paint pot from creasing.  I have oily lids myself; I have to do this.


----------



## shedontusejelly (Feb 24, 2014)

Biggest regret is- not being around for the WW collection.


----------



## laurgerhard (Apr 1, 2014)

I spent so much time searching out Haute Altitude from the Après Chic collection, bought it off of someone after what felt like forever or searching, tried it, and HATED it on me. It's the worst feeling.


----------



## diaanz (Apr 2, 2014)

Dirty plum from the liberty collection!


----------



## diaanz (Apr 3, 2014)

Also the ripe for love blush from the temperature rising collection.. I WANT!!!!


----------



## busybee (Apr 3, 2014)

I wish I didn't back up Ronnie Red.  That was a waste as it fell down the totem pole once I was introduced to Deeply Adored.  I also think I'm super stupid for walking away from Instigator.  I was disappointed that they were out of Punk Couture, so I bought nothing.  Silly me.


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hautecore. I'm like "black lipstick?? Hell no!" I wound up snagging one (no mac counter near me). Now I wished I bought extra tubes


----------



## martiangurll (Apr 8, 2014)

Skipping Pink Friday lippy.  I thought for sure they would eventually release loads of it and it wouldn't be so hard to get my hands on it.  Womp womp.  I had originally regretted skipping CYY but MAC eventually glutted the market with it, so now I regret buying one for $40 (at the time it seemed like a bargain)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 8, 2014)

LdMD said:


> My biggest regret is, FOR SURE, "Prince Noir" lipstick. I was not into dark/burgundy lipsticks when it was released, and now I want it so bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This!


----------



## bellaluv95 (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine is that I wish I bought more huggables (I wanted Red Necessity), I only bought Commotion. 
  Also that I didn't get Pleasure Bomb, and I wish I was into lipstick at the time to buy Toxic Tale, Dark Deed, and Viva Glam Cyndi! They seem like colors I'd love, but lately there have been good dupes so I'm less regretful 
  Things I regret I bought? I feel sometimes I give into the hype, try something on, justify it, and buy it-- only to realize it isn't a "me" color (or looks bad on me). Like Candy Yum Yum, or other lipsticks that are too bright or pale for my preference.


----------



## Parii27 (Apr 17, 2014)

Definitely Pink friday lipstick by nicki minaj. especially cause I am her fan. Yeah.. :/


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 17, 2014)

So far the Proenza Schouler lipstick in Mangrove, I ordered one of the blushes this week though  but the lipsticks look so great ! And Venimous Villains of course, at that time I didn't purchase from MAC in fact but this collection is a gorgeous one !


----------



## Veeology (Apr 17, 2014)

You've Got It lipstick Punk Couture lipstick RiRi diamonds  Very disappointed with these products


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 17, 2014)

Not getting RiRi Woo Correction. I snagged it thanks to a sale here.   Other regret, not closely following new MAC Collections


----------



## MandyVanHook (Apr 18, 2014)

Hibiscus lipstick! I was SO hoping it was going to be part of the MAC Fantasy of Flowers as a re-release but it wasn't. My sweet hubby found it online and got it for our anniversary though. I LOVE IT!!


----------



## kirstw91 (May 1, 2014)

I regret not getting the hello kitty collection... If only I was addicted to mac earlier


----------



## Dominique33 (May 1, 2014)

*Semi-Precious*, I have Musky Amethyst but no other items from this gorgeous collection !


----------



## NextSupreme (May 2, 2014)

Ever Hip, oh lord. That lipstick speaks to my soul. No but seriously, if they re-promote this I'm getting backups of backups!


----------



## NaturallyUrs (May 9, 2014)

...  Not buying Instigator Buying the lippies from the Fantasy of Flowers collection  Moody Blooms seems like it will be what I was looking for...


----------



## NaturallyUrs (May 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> *Semi-Precious*, I have Musky Amethyst but no other items from this gorgeous collection !


  OH MY GOODNESS!!!!


----------



## Merekat703 (May 19, 2014)

Not buying more of the Hello Kitty collection and back ups of Superwatt eyeshadow.


----------



## Rebellefleur (May 19, 2014)

Heatherette ... I didnt even buy mac back then... I just bought a lipstick on evilbay... seriously.. I couldnt help it im ashamed about how much it cost =(


----------



## Merekat703 (May 19, 2014)

Oh I missed heatherette too. I want the lip stuff.


----------



## nmurray880 (May 23, 2014)

OMG id have to say most of the major older collections...I didn't buy Mac back then either ...so Heatherette, hello kitty ( I have managed to get my hands on a few pieces from hk collection) Barbie, wonder woman, and Liberty of London .... I really want the liberty of London Lippies


----------



## Dany (May 28, 2014)

Costa Chic, really looked awful on me. Mainly my own fault for not going to a store to try it.


----------



## Lovisa Olsson (May 28, 2014)

stephglittersss said:


> Wish I was more into makeup when Barbie collection came out! I loooooove anything that's pink and Barbie!


i dropped both BP on the grund some years after and kost the ls;(


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 25, 2014)

Moon river Mineralize Blush and By Candlelight Mineralize skinfinish


----------



## MissKate126 (Jun 25, 2014)

Not getting more from the Hello Kitty collex, and not being into makeup when Archie's Girls was released.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Jun 25, 2014)

I regret buying the lipsticks I got from Fantasy of Flowers (Dreaming Dahlia and Heavenly Hybrid). I've since learned that I don't particularly enjoy the lustre formula.

  I just missed some of the RiRi stuff by a few months. I know it was madness, but I would have liked to picked up Pleasurebomb, Heaux, and Riri Boy. I know you can still find them but I refuse to pay that much for a lipstick.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 25, 2014)

Not buying more in McMullen Airport Duty Free... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  A bunch of discontinued shades: Romp, Tete-a-Tint, Kid.
  And buying backups of the TLCs - I do miss those. 
  A Hello Kitty TLC - too scared to wear coral back in the day, what can I say.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I regret buying the lipsticks I got from Fantasy of Flowers (Dreaming Dahlia and Heavenly Hybrid). I've since learned that I don't particularly enjoy the lustre formula.
> 
> I just missed some of the RiRi stuff by a few months. I know it was madness, but I would have liked to picked up Pleasurebomb, Heaux, and Riri Boy. I know you can still find them but I refuse to pay that much for a lipstick.


Heaux too,  such a gorgeous lipstick ! Mangrove, Red Racer and others as mentioned above. But MAC keeps launching so stunning shades that I don't really have regrets, similar ( or almost similar ) colours will be launched sooner or later.


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 4, 2014)

Toxic Tale lipstick. Every time I see it I wish I had one!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 4, 2014)

Watch Me Simmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I wasn't even into MAC then but I always wish I would've bought it. 

  When I was into MAC, I'd have to say Cream Soda from the Archie Girl's Collection. I wish I had gone on board with that. 

  {I was going to say Call Me Bubbles as well, but I got that at my CCO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




}


----------



## mimip63 (Jul 4, 2014)

I regret not buying a backup of Archie's Girls Strawberry Malt lipglass and All my purple life.  I've somehow managed to misplace both of them!!   Note to self: always buy of backup of limited edition colors I like and put them in a safe place!


----------



## blowyourmind (Jul 7, 2014)

I wish I would of gotten backups of the Heatherette l/s and bought Alpha Girl
  I was just getting into MAC early 2008, like the N collection time 
  More backups of Playing Koi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Also some of the mes from Semi-Precious
  More backups of Pink Friday
  Then collex before I was into MAC... Holiday 2007, McQueen (Masque & New Vegas backups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Barbie
  Tons of stuff I want from 2008 and before haha!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 7, 2014)

Even though I have 50% of the colors I'm beginning to wish I had gotten the Pedro Lourenco quad.


----------



## masucree (Jul 9, 2014)

M.A.C. Maleficent Collection and the Punk Couture, why didn't I grab anything?? Why??


----------



## rocksteadybaby (Jul 9, 2014)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I regret buying the lipsticks I got from Fantasy of Flowers (Dreaming Dahlia and Heavenly Hybrid). I've since learned that I don't particularly enjoy the lustre formula.
> 
> I just missed some of the RiRi stuff by a few months. I know it was madness, but I would have liked to picked up Pleasurebomb, Heaux, and Riri Boy. I know you can still find them but I refuse to pay that much for a lipstick.


  Those colors were very pretty but yes I don't like lustre so I passed them up


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

I really wanted something from the Maleficent (sp?) collection. Especially the lipstick, lip liner and eye shadow palette. But by the time I got around to purchasing, they were sold out.


----------



## ginestra213 (Jul 21, 2014)

I too wish I bought the Pedro Lourenco palette. But my biggest regret is not buying 50 backups of Exclusive Event ls. I know its not everyone's cup of tea, but for me it is just the perfect taupe of all time (I would bathe in taupe if possible) and now I'm afraid to wear it, knowing one day I'll run out. For me, the best thing about it is its finish, which has just a touch of sheen (love satin lippies). I bought Illamasqua Facade lipgloss to dupe it, and while the color is really close the finish is obviously different. Plus that lipgloss is also now discontinued. Any other dupes I have found are LE or just not similar enough, IMO.


----------



## Kaidan (Jul 21, 2014)

ginestra213 said:


> *I too wish I bought the Pedro Lourenco palette.* But my biggest regret is not buying 50 backups of Exclusive Event ls. I know its not everyone's cup of tea, but for me it is just the perfect taupe of all time (I would bathe in taupe if possible) and now I'm afraid to wear it, knowing one day I'll run out. For me, the best thing about it is its finish, which has just a touch of sheen (love satin lippies). I bought Illamasqua Facade lipgloss to dupe it, and while the color is really close the finish is obviously different. Plus that lipgloss is also now discontinued. Any other dupes I have found are LE or just not similar enough, IMO.


  Not buying the Pedro Lourenco quad is on my recent regrets along with not getting Corol blush duo and Dodgy Girl lipstick.  I never got to see Dodgy Girl and Riot House in person because they were all quickly sold out.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 25, 2014)

Hmm, looking at online swatches, that Pedro Lourenco quad looks very UD Naked 3 to me. I'm betting you could easily dupe the colors you don't have.


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 9, 2014)

I regret not getting anything from Dame edna or heatherette as I didn't understand MAC limited edition collections back then or how fast they sold out! Its so hard to find the lipsticks! But I've managed to get my hands on one! Also regret passing on party parrot- why??


----------



## MorbidMermaiden (Aug 9, 2014)

I regret skipping Alluring Aquatic (WTF, I obviously love mermaids), swapping away Moth Brown years ago (*cries*), and not getting anything from Hello Kitty or Fafi. Especially Fafi. She's one of my favorite artists!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think I just had a hard time justifying makeup shopping back then, I dunno.


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 9, 2014)

Not getting the Archie's girls lipstick or the heatherette one ((


----------



## mlijeko (Aug 10, 2014)

I didn't buy the Supercontinental blush  And I should have bought some Marilyn Monroe lipsticks as a back ups  (((((


----------



## Albicoccola (Aug 10, 2014)

Missing out on Semi-Precious...


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 10, 2014)

Not having been into MAC earlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Missed so many great collections...


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> Not having been into MAC earlier :lol:  Missed so many great collections...


 Yeah I know what you mean I missed a lot of the collections to, know trying to search for them and people are charging way over for them


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 10, 2014)

naayla2012 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean I missed a lot of the collections to, know trying to search for them and people are charging way over for them


You're right and that's the reason why I don't even search for these old products... I am sad I missed them but I hope MAC will create something similar.
  I don't give up bec they make so many collections every year and I am sure there are many many shades that are quite similar to older limited edition ones.
  I don't want to and I can't afford spending more than 50 dollars on a lipstick, that's just crazy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The next problem is if everyone continues buying those products from evilbayers they will never stop doing this because it is profitable for them.

  One the one hand it is sad that we missed all these great collections - on the other hand we do have so many great make up products, let's just be happy about them


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 10, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> You're right and that's the reason why I don't even search for these old products... I am sad I missed them but I hope MAC will create something similar. I don't give up bec they make so many collections every year and I am sure there are many many shades that are quite similar to older limited edition ones. I don't want to and I can't afford spending more than 50 dollars on a lipstick, that's just crazy. :loco:  The next problem is if everyone continues buying those products from evilbayers they will never stop doing this because it is profitable for them.  One the one hand it is sad that we missed all these great collections - on the other hand we do have so many great make up products, let's just be happy about them


 Exactly one seller was selling dodgy girl for over £70 but it's still available on the mac website, cos these sellers know their limited edition they think they can sell them for way over the normal price, I was after RIRI pleasure bomb asked a seller on eBay if they would consider a buy it now price as it has no bids and the starting price is £9.99 they go £60 inc p&p I said maybe desperate for it but not that desperate that I will pay ridiculous amounts for it


----------



## GlamDiaries (Aug 10, 2014)

Definitely the MAC soft and gentle. I know everyone loves it but for me it is not an everyday highlighter. It's too chunky and glittery. I like the Stila liquid highlighter in kitten way better!

  *Admin edit to remove blog link - link must be posted within your signature.


----------



## Sweetyellow (Aug 10, 2014)

I regret missing out on the Alluring Aquatic Collection. Now, that I look back on it, it was such a fantastic collection and to think I skipped it.


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 11, 2014)

naayla2012 said:


> Exactly one seller was selling dodgy girl for over £70 but it's still available on the mac website, cos these sellers know their limited edition they think they can sell them for way over the normal price, I was after RIRI pleasure bomb asked a seller on eBay if they would consider a buy it now price as it has no bids and the starting price is £9.99 they go £60 inc p&p I said maybe desperate for it but not that desperate that I will pay ridiculous amounts for it


  Yep, that is so crazy! Dodgy Girl is such a popular lipstick and they know they can easily sell it for more than 70 dollars bec there are always people who are so desperate and really want to have that lipstick so that they would pay nearly everything just to own it. That's just the problem. As long as there are desperate people there will be evilbayers. 

  When the Osbournes collection was released here, I went to the MAC store before it even opened and got myself DG, KYY and Cranberry. I was so glad I got these things bec after my purchase there were only about to DGs left. 
  I told my friends and parents about that and some of them said: "Why didn't you buy the remaining two lippies? You could sell them on ebay for about 60 dollars or even more!" 
  It is true what they say you could make some easy money out of the desperation of others but that's not what I'd do. I know what it's like when you're looking for a lipstick everywhere, bec you really like the color and the finish and you think it would suit you perfectly. Then you find it and you're happy - until you see the price.
  It is a mean thing to do, for me it is an unwritten rule that you don't buy things that are LE just to resell them on ebay. 
  If everyone would do that, we would never see LE items for a normal price.


----------



## IvoryLeague (Aug 12, 2014)

Talk that talk ... I'm still in search


----------



## mimi0701 (Aug 13, 2014)

Passing on Viva Glam Cyndi. I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 13, 2014)

Riri Who's that Chick.  Hopefully, Kate Von D Gothicka will be close enough.


----------



## brendabee88 (Aug 14, 2014)

Not getting a b/u of Ririboy...my most favorite purple lipstick of all time!!


----------



## Tinesha Nunez (Aug 14, 2014)

Missing out on dirty plum blush from the Liberty of London Collection


----------



## Aeris444 (Aug 15, 2014)

the Riri boy lipstick!

  And all the great collections till 2013 when I started to pay attention to the limited editions!


----------



## RupaulManiac (Aug 15, 2014)

Any of the lipsticks from the Year of the Snake collection. I got into Mac about a month after the collection came out so I missed it


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 15, 2014)

My biggest regret is not becoming a MAC fan sooner and not learning to shop at the CCO (been shopping at cosmetic counters for a while now!)


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 15, 2014)

Not getting anything from diana Ross collection is my only regret and mac oil control is a regret I did get


----------



## knoedl (Aug 16, 2014)

my biggest regrets so far: not getting deeply adored and missing out on cyndi!


----------



## Sylvia60 (Aug 16, 2014)

My biggest regret is that their eyeshadows give me allergic reactions. So many gorgeous colours!


----------



## swiftie1213 (Aug 16, 2014)

i wish i was into mac when heatherette came out. it kills me every time i see pictures of it


----------



## maddy (Aug 16, 2014)

I only recently started paying attention to Mac's collections so I have a few regrets related to that! My biggest one is buying an Archie's Girl eyeliner instead of one of the lipsticks


----------



## Shellz (Aug 17, 2014)

Tinesha Nunez said:


> Missing out on dirty plum blush from the Liberty of London Collection


 Dirty plum is one of my biggest regrets but I wasn't into blush at the time. Also birds and  Berries from the same collection.


----------



## Shellz (Aug 17, 2014)

I have heard that La Femme Bordeaux is a dupe for dirty plum. In fact I just ordered it a few days ago! Will post on how I like it ( though I don't have dirty plum to actually compare..just wistful motives of when I swatched it many years ago...)


----------



## Shellz (Aug 17, 2014)

Also regret not getting marine life from To The Beach. Mac has not done such a beautiful Highlighter since!


----------



## Dustgirl (Aug 17, 2014)

Not buying any of the Archie's Girls lipsticks, especially Ronnie Red.


----------



## AvaSnow08 (Aug 17, 2014)

Skipping Wonder Woman and Villainous Villains convinced myself I didn't need anything which I totally regret now


----------



## Stringbean (Aug 18, 2014)

The greasepaint sticks from DSquared were a huge disappointment for me. I also wish I had gotten more items from Strange Hybrid.


----------



## pinkstarmd (Aug 18, 2014)

Not getting ronnie red from archie girls


----------



## Meecherella (Aug 20, 2014)

Missing out on Whisper of Guilt!  Still smh.


----------



## joty (Aug 20, 2014)

Meecherella said:


> Missing out on Whisper of Guilt! Still smh.


Same!


----------



## je13h (Aug 20, 2014)

msvluvsmac said:


> Riri Who's that Chick.  Hopefully, Kate Von D Gothicka will be close enough.


  i have one. i will message you!


----------



## Leish098 (Aug 20, 2014)

Not buying any of the Rihanna collections :shock:


----------



## je13h (Aug 21, 2014)

i forgot to say my regret is not collecting sooner! i use to just get rid of my stuff now i wish i had a bunch of the LE packaging


----------



## Qbip (Aug 21, 2014)

I agree with not collecting sooner, just really getting serious about collecting as of this year


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 21, 2014)

Shellz said:


> I have heard that La Femme Bordeaux is a dupe for dirty plum. In fact I just ordered it a few days ago! Will post on how I like it ( though I don't have dirty plum to actually compare..just wistful motives of when I swatched it many years ago...)


  I think I might have Bordeaux at home. If I do, I swatch it next to Dirty Plum. I don't have the one from LoL but I assume it's the same but without the special packaging.


----------



## thelari (Aug 23, 2014)

the entire Marilyn collection. I honestly cannot understand why I kept sayng "nah, I don't need anything from that collection"


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Aug 23, 2014)

Gosh the my most recent Mac regret would be not buying a backup or two of Dodgy girl.  I called every mac store and counter the day it released and found one counter with a few left and I only got one.  I didn't think I would like it but damn I love it!


----------



## sweeteternity (Aug 24, 2014)

Not buying a backup of Daddy's Little Girl from the Archie's Girls collection. It's my absolute favourite.

  Also, the Fafi eyeshadow quad.


----------



## gina12345 (Aug 24, 2014)

Love Goddess from the MM collection & RiRi Heaux. Missed them both !
  Those are my big reqrets at least that I remember. That RiRi stuff was hard to get


----------



## Liday (Aug 26, 2014)

Pleasure bomb


----------



## qleva (Aug 26, 2014)

I really regret not getting anything from the Wonder Woman collection


----------



## kaitlynxo (Aug 26, 2014)

I wish I was into makeup when the Marilyn collection came out, although the colours were blah I would of liked to have it for decoration


----------



## ladyfabolous231 (Aug 28, 2014)

My regret is not getting into MAC sooner. I missed out on great collections like Barbie, Heatherette, and Fafi. Those collections are pretty rare now. I also regret not buying Band of Roses. Such a pretty blush that i could have added to my collection. I'm such a blush whore lol


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 29, 2014)

Skipping Elude BP and Spitfire l/s


----------



## Debbs (Aug 29, 2014)

Not having anything from the Diana Ross collection. Would trade any future collection items to go back in time. Always too late whenever something from DR does pop up. Mountain High Blush as a bday present to myself wud just be awesome!!!!


----------



## CaraBella (Aug 29, 2014)

I missed out on Riri hearts Mac.. I found some things still available but didn't get the main things I wanted.


----------



## gina12345 (Aug 29, 2014)

Liday said:


> Pleasure bomb


I forgot all about this little beauty, it is also something I regret not getting. I hesitated and it was G-O-N-E!!!


----------



## Liday (Aug 30, 2014)

I was in the line, one customer left and it was GONE!!! So sad.


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 30, 2014)

ladyfabolous231 said:


> My regret is not getting into MAC sooner.


 What she said!!!!


----------



## Queenesq (Aug 30, 2014)

I wish I bought something from the Diana Ross collection years ago and the Blooming Lovely lipstick a few summers ago.


----------



## HappyHippy (Sep 4, 2014)

Not getting my hands on anything from the Heatherette collection still bothers me. Why do the best collections always come out when you are super broke?


----------



## HappyHippy (Sep 4, 2014)

Ow, and sometimes I regret not spending on the Gareth Pugh collection. But at the time I was having more make-up then I could ever use so instead of buying the whole MAC collection I dit buy a gorgous Gareth Pugh ring. But every once in a while I keep on thinking about how awsome it would be to have Pugh make-up.


----------



## kercha (Sep 4, 2014)

I wish I bought the quead from the Pablo Lorenco collection :C


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Sep 7, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> What she said!!!!


  ditto lol


----------



## MissBelladone (Sep 8, 2014)

I regret not to buy Toying Around ! I was in hollydays when the collection was on website...


----------



## blackbirdfly (Sep 8, 2014)

Looking back on the Archie's Girls collection, I wish I had purchased some of the accessories (mirror, coin purse). The packaging was so cute!


----------



## Gazou (Sep 8, 2014)

I regret not getting Éclair paint pot, Riri woo, Riri Heaux


----------



## JenMakeupHair (Sep 8, 2014)

I still think about the Matte2 collection (2007), amazing matte shadows. And I should've gotten a backup of aphrodites shell


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 17, 2014)

*Things I regret skipping:*  Barbie, Heatherette, and Hello Kitty.  I was already into makeup when they came out, but I just wasn't into MAC back then.  I also kinda regret skipping the entire Osbourne collection.  I still want KYY and DG, but I guess I'll live. 

*Things I regret buying:*  Electric Cool Eyeshadows.  They're okay, but I don't think they're worth the higher price.


----------



## Veronika23 (Sep 17, 2014)

hahaha OMG too many to list!!!


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Sep 17, 2014)

Whisper of guilt and lavender whip !


----------



## verorl (Sep 22, 2014)

I wish I had gotten a 226 brush when I had the chance.


----------



## ginestra213 (Sep 22, 2014)

verorl said:


> I wish I had gotten a 226 brush when I had the chance.


  Me too. I still hold out hope that one day it will be released again


----------



## Manufinn (Sep 29, 2014)

I lost my 226  it was my favorite eye brush


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

All older mac collections bc I wasn't into mac until 2-3 years ago


----------



## AnitaK (Sep 30, 2014)

ksweitzer777 said:


> All older mac collections bc I wasn't into mac until 2-3 years ago


  Same here. I only started using MAC until December 2012. And even then, I only started with collections beginning of this year.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Sep 30, 2014)

I wasn't into pink packaging so I passed on heatherette and continue to regret it, the one that got away.


----------



## S1NNER (Oct 1, 2014)

liquidsirenhoney said:


> I wasn't into pink packaging so I passed on heatherette and continue to regret it, the one that got away.


  Ugh I only got one lipglass. I regret not buying everything, I remember they had all the lipsticks still available and I still passed... Why??


----------



## Melbade (Oct 1, 2014)

HI. My regret : The Venomous Villains collection ! I wasn't a make up addict at this time, and I didn't even know MAC ! Each time I see a product of this collection I'm like "whyyyyyyy?????".


----------



## Tammy Hope (Oct 1, 2014)

All of the older Mac collections such as... Venomous Villains, Hello Kitty, Heatherette etc. 
  Also, when they discontinued my all-time favorite lipstick that I wore daily.. Emphatic. I wish I would have bought at least 20. lol!


----------



## nt234 (Oct 2, 2014)

All of the LE collections prior to 2014. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The only collections I kept up with from the time I started wearing makeup up to now were the Viva Glam ones.


----------



## DiondP (Oct 9, 2014)

That I missed out on the Rocky Horror Collection. I was so excited for it!


----------



## CaseyC (Oct 9, 2014)

Biggest Mac regret was not getting the #169 from Raquel welsh and buying more backups of the volcanic thermal mask and fix+ lavender


----------



## Thia Winter (Nov 19, 2014)

Omg lets see....losing my 222 brush,  getting out of Mac awhile back and missing out on so much while I wasnt buying, not getting BUs of pleasure principle dazzleglass.


----------



## Veronika23 (Nov 19, 2014)

Too many regrets to list... One is not keeping the first tube of MAC lipstick I bought.  The color is discontinued and was never able to find it again... Also not getting more Hyper Real foundation violet/fx when it was available.  I miss that stuff and want it now!!!! lol


----------



## Thia Winter (Nov 20, 2014)

Im also regretting missing alluring aquatics now.  Sigh......


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 20, 2014)

I wish I could've gotten Heaux from the RiRi collection. I was not about to fight the madness to grab it, but its so pretty! I have similar colors but I want that one.

  I regret buying Fashion Revival without trying it on. It swatches beautifully, if not a bit dark, but on my lips it gets progressively darker and patchy throughout the day. Bummer.


----------



## matteattack (Dec 16, 2014)

Not buying the lipglass for viva glam nicki 1 and 2


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 16, 2014)

I regret not getting anything from the Rocky Horror collection 

  I also wish i had bought more of the Heatherette Collection.


----------



## Ode (Dec 20, 2014)

I regret buying the 127 brush... I have no use for it! Also regret not buying Red Blazer lipglass from The Simpsons collection.


----------



## PraiseBastet (Dec 28, 2014)

Not getting anything from the wonder woman collection


----------



## Xina (Dec 28, 2014)

I regret buying 129 brush and pro-longwear lipsticks and lip liner (hate the formula)


----------



## DoTheTree (Mar 11, 2015)

I regret missing the Marilyn Monroe collection and I regret skipping on the Divine Night collection


----------



## makeupgator (Mar 11, 2015)

I regret not grabbing Styled in Sepia when I had the chance! I didn't think I'd wear it but I've been kicking myself ever since


----------



## javadoo (Mar 12, 2015)

I regret not being into MAC when True Romantic & Petal Point blushes came out. I can't find them anywhere.
  I mean, anywhere...I guess it's been a little too long.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Apr 1, 2015)

I bought my first MAC makeup (excl nail polishes) just recently with the cinderella collection, and "thanks" to this site, I am getting more or less obsessed with it, since yesterday I put in my second order. I don't have any MAC regrets *yet*.  My regrets are all wrt chanel and dior... :-/


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 9, 2015)

i regret not buying ronnie red, heaux, deeply adored and being late for the cinderella palette


----------



## squirtlesquad54 (Apr 9, 2015)

I use to think you only needed one of each primary color (red, orange, nude, pink, etc) so when a new collection would come out I would only buy the colors I didn't have. I assumed that every red looked the same based on only Temptalia's swatches, rookie mistake


----------



## MACGirl1908 (Apr 9, 2015)

I regret not paying attention to limited edition lines.  I've been wearing MAC since about 2000 but really on bought the same items.  It wasn't until years later that I realized I missed limited edition lines like Barbie, Hello Kitty, Temperature Rising, Wonder Woman, Playboy, and Diana Ross. I have managed to get my hands on lippies from Hello Kitty, Temperature Rising, and Wonder Woman.  I'd be good if I could find Barbie, Heatherette,  and Diana Ross at a reasonable price.  I know it's not going to happen with Playboy.


----------



## spookyumbrella (Apr 10, 2015)

Staying up all night waiting for a collecrib to drop. Said collection wasn't worth it.


----------



## smallestkitten (Apr 23, 2015)

I deeply regret every lipglass/dazzleglass I've ever bought, even the LE ones. I just cannot with that formula.

  Also I regret throwing away the box from my Fafi lipstick (my first MAC lipstick!) and losing my Steady Going. Also I remember seeing Venomous Villains instore and not buying anything - suuuch a regret.


----------



## Bubek07 (Apr 24, 2015)

i have to add seeing in store and buying just a pencil from archies girls if i knew then how good the lipsticks were id buy all of em


----------



## MissTania (Apr 24, 2015)

smallestkitten said:


> I deeply regret every lipglass/dazzleglass I've ever bought, even the LE ones. I just cannot with that formula.
> 
> Also I regret throwing away the box from my Fafi lipstick (my first MAC lipstick!) and losing my Steady Going. Also I remember seeing Venomous Villains instore and not buying anything - suuuch a regret.


Have you seen Steady Going is being re-released and will be permanent?

  http://www.specktra.net/t/191217/mac-the-matte-lip-collection-june-18-2015


----------



## kadytheredpanda (May 10, 2015)

Selling my Oh, Oh, Oh
  Selling my Boyfriend Stealer
  Not getting a replacement for Girl Next Door, which broke
  Not getting the extras from the Archie's Girls collection (mainly the bag and coin purse)
  Not getting a backup or two of Betty Bright, which I adore and cannot find a good dupe for D:
  Not able to get Kiss and Don't Tell
  Missing out the Quite Cute collection, especially not getting Sakura (eventually got Quite Cute the lipstick, though)
  Missing out the Simpsons collection
  Missing out on Heaux
  Missing out on Kelly Yum Yum
  Not knowing about the Mac Loves Barbie doll until recently (I love dolls)


----------



## Dominique33 (May 10, 2015)

Always the same story : Red Racer, Mangrove, Semi-Precious blushes, es and lipsticks, Surf, Baby powders . Heaux too. I skipped Cook, cook, Cook, Shop Shop Shop , well Now I am trying to stalk, so glad to have Pedro Lourenço items, AA lippies and powder or Julia Petit blush . Stalking has become an habit here !


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

I don't regret much bc I don't get into all that collection hubbub but regret passing on Heatherette too!


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 15, 2015)

All the debt I had because of compulsive buying


----------



## Pirita84 (Jul 11, 2015)

Not buying WW russian red because it is permanent. I regret it so much! Now I'm nearly obsessed with it


----------



## bassgirl97 (Jul 31, 2015)

Even though I was buying makeup during the to the beach collection, I'm upset I skipped out on the pencils because now seeing them, I'm in love with the packaging !


----------



## omgginalol (Aug 6, 2015)

Any of their foundations. I dont know what exactly is in it but all of the foundations I've tried have made me break out


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

I regret not getting the Wonder Woman lipsticks


----------



## angie3313 (Aug 14, 2015)

Not buying from the Archie girls collection


----------



## Aebel2 (Aug 25, 2015)

Me too





mceja91 said:


> I regret not getting the Wonder Woman lipsticks


  I should have pulled the trigger


----------



## carlyhascurls (Aug 26, 2015)

makeupmaven718 said:


> All the debt I had because of compulsive buying


  This is truth.


----------



## soonari (Jan 14, 2016)

Not getting the Bianca B lipstick from the GV collection. It's not a shade I would ever use, not to mention it doesn't suit my skin tone but now I wish I had gotten it to complete the collection


----------



## Erica53094 (Feb 16, 2016)

Buying lustre e/s. They are just terrible. The sparkle draws me in but they are horrible to use imo. No longer consider them so the regret is no more!


----------



## LeMoon (Mar 20, 2016)

Some LE lipsticks. Too many yet to list.


----------



## leonah (Mar 20, 2016)

alluring aquatic and riri :'(


----------



## verorl (Mar 20, 2016)

Story of my life...

I pass down on collecions because I'm either not intrested, or don't have the desire to buy, and months or years later, when the product is not available anymore or it is super hard to find and $$$$$ on ebay, I see swatches or see it mentioned somewhere and I have to have it.


----------



## BeautyFan55 (Mar 25, 2016)

Missing out on the following collections:

Temperature Rising
Venomous Villains
Alluring Aquatic (mostly for Goddess of the Sea and the lipglass, most of the EDES I liked are now perm.)
Missing out on all the EDSF's: Whisper of Gilt,etc.  (Happy with SOG and OD)
Liqueur and Lust for Life l/g from Indulge

regrets....
Buying Burmese Kiss from Bao Bao Wan.  I've tried it with many liners and none help it look better, and the formula is too slippery for a matte.


----------



## bluelitzer (Mar 25, 2016)

I regret getting the lame amplified Heaux.


----------



## LeMoon (Nov 20, 2018)

MAC Lipstick in Sushi Kiss. Looks awful on my lips.


----------



## ladyarwen (Nov 29, 2018)

Buying both of those pigment stacks from the Surf Baby collection. They never get any use; they just sit in the back of my makeup drawer.


----------



## Rinstar (Nov 29, 2018)

Still regret not getting the Spiced Chocolate quad from CoC. I know people have it for sale, but I should have just gotten it then.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Feb 4, 2019)

Buying stuff impulsively and then selling it for a quarter of the price later.  Dumb me.


----------



## bluelitzer (Aug 9, 2019)

I regret getting Gutter Gal eyeshadow from that bowling collection (it’s an odd dirty matte white on me), Worldly Wealth blush from I think Moody Blooms Collection (darn thing makes cheeks look dirty) and TBH the whole punk couture collection is just sitting there. I dunno I’m just into juicy healthy lips nowadays instead of dark lips.


----------



## Fifi Lamontagne (Dec 25, 2020)

I used the Natural Radiance Mac makeup primer volume 50 ml once and I was very satisfied and I have to charge it after the holidays.


----------



## MikkyBon (Feb 27, 2021)

I just tried to remember any MAC purchase I regret and I really couldn't come up with a single one. Could be luck, but I've tried hundreds of products


----------



## CollegeGirl24 (Mar 1, 2021)

My only regret is buying anything from M.A.C 
I can't understand why people like this brand it's so bad


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 1, 2021)

CollegeGirl24 said:


> My only regret is buying anything from M.A.C
> I can't understand why people like this brand it's so bad



Just because their products didn't work _for you_ doesn't mean they're terrible.

We have an entire section of these forums to talk about other brands (Cosmetics Discussion). How about going over there to talk about the brands you DO like?


----------



## Dawn (Mar 1, 2021)

I've used the MAC Wipes for many years.  Recently, the Micellar Water Wipes were on sale, so I grabbed those instead.  They are so wet, they are almost dripping, and then it takes so much time for your face to dry.  Sadly I have 2 more 80ct. packs.  LOL  Aside from that, I've loved MAC for a long time!


----------



## miapassione (May 31, 2021)

I regret not getting more Bark, a medium cool brown . And the original Moss, which was a super unique matte mustard brown.


----------



## aphrodite1225 (Jun 12, 2021)

I regret not getting spaced out brush, lollipop loving (I think that’s the name) lipstick and the peach ombré blush (can’t remember the name)


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jun 13, 2021)

Regret not purchasing - Style Voyager Mirror in Times Square and Champ-Elysees _(Sold out... Everywhere!)_

Regret purchasing - Lip Erase in Dim. Essentially it's a thinned out concealer, and it dries out the lips.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jun 13, 2021)

CollegeGirl24 said:


> My only regret is buying anything from M.A.C
> I can't understand why people like this brand it's so bad





shellygrrl said:


> Just because their products didn't work _for you_ doesn't mean they're terrible.
> 
> We have an entire section of these forums to talk about other brands (Cosmetics Discussion). How about going over there to talk about the brands you DO like?



A bit late here, but yeah, there are a lot of products in M.A.C I do like and there are a lot of products I don't like... For example, I won't purchase their foundation or powder lines because... _reasons. _Everything else I will buy like shadows, brushes, tools,  some accessories, empty palettes and refills... Again _reasons._

But every brand is like that. It's just too bad when Estee Lauder bought the M.A.C brand, the quality has suffered greatly.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jul 17, 2022)

Collecting so much and then just stopping wearing makeup. Such a waste.


----------



## lauren32 (Sep 20, 2022)

Turbokittykat said:


> Collecting so much and then just stopping wearing makeup. Such a waste.


same!!


----------

